# DeeDee and moulting



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

DeeDee is moulting, and it seems to be taking FOREVER. Several months ago, he broke three of the feathers in the middle of his tail because we were putting him outside to get some sun in a small travel cage: his tail kept knocking against the bars, and it damaged them. So, after a couple of weeks, we pulled the pins, and he went for what seems like a long while with this gaping hole in his tail. Then, I guess about a month ago, he started moulting, and he really looks ratty. His wings up at the top where they join his body look like moths have eaten the feathers, and although the middle feathers in his tail have grown back, now the OUTSIDE tail feathers on either side look awful...either broken or torn up.

My question is; Is this normal? I spray him with mite spray about once or twice a month. He seems perfectly healthy and active. His eyes are clear and bright, etc., etc. But it seems like this has been going on for-EVER (I guess it's been a month or more since the actual moult began).

What can I do to help him speed it up?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Not sure why it takes so long for the feathers to grow in and why they look bad. Is she getting any vitamin supplements. You mentioned she is getting sunshine but it would help also some supplements in her diet.

Reti


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

How long does it normally take for them to lose feathers and grow new ones?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

What is the protien content of his food, if you want him to look good it should be 18%, feathers are made of protien.
Dave


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Hmm. The parakeet/finch seed I give him is only 11%, but I do add quite a few other seeds that I buy separately from the feed store and millet sprays. Any suggestions as to which type of seeds or anything else that would add protein?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I order online Kaytee Fortified diet for doves and pigeons. My doves do pretty good on it. I also mix finch seeds and Harrison's pellets in it.
As treat they get egg food, sold in pet stores for finches and canaries, twice a week.
From start to end their moult lasts about 2-3 weeks max.

Reti


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Will doves eat regular eggs, say if they are scrambled? I'm really concerned, now, since this has been going on so long.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

There is not one time table..but in the wild it takes up to 6 weeks... birds in captivity it can take allot longer. adding a an omega 3 vitamin/mineral suppliment to their feed or water can help, keep stress low and offer bathing a few times a week.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

I have some Avitron, but it's kind of old and I'm not sure it's any good anymore. How long does that stuff last? It was given to us by the woman who gave us DeeDee's cage (she's a rehabilitator who has rehabilitated eagles and hawks, and the Avitron was hers from when her parrot died. She was currently stationed in Iraq).

What about the boiled egg?


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Peas and lentils are really high in protein and they come in a variety of sizes. Asian grocery stores typically have a great selection. Mine has 17 varieties of lentils alone from tinny tiny to large and the pigeons absolutely love all of the ones they've tried.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

I'll have to try the lentils. I do give him defrosted peas, but he doesn't always seem to like them...seems to think they're too big or something, although he eats corn kernels just fine. Duffus.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Many of my pigeons also balk at the defrosted peas and anything that's not hard like a seed. They love the dried green peas - either the split ones or the whole ones. The split ones are actually really quite small and shouldn't be a problem for a dove. Even the whole dried peas are much smaller than the defrosted peas, with all that water in them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it would not be too hard to go buy you're bird a not out of date vitamin/mineral suppliment from the pet store. The one I like is called prime, it can be put in the water or on feed if you moisten it first.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

I also use Prime. I put them in the water of my ferals, which because there are so many of them I have to refill twice a day - that turns out to be a good thing because they spoil in water very fast - on a hot day I find the water begins to smell unpleasantly by the end of the day (the vitamins otherwise have a nice aroma, probably geared more to fruit eating birds, but pigeons don't seem to mind). They also become quickly inactive in water, so if you use them this way, change his water very often or you'll be doing him more harm than good. Sprinkling on his food as Spirit says might work better.


----------

